# Is My Tortoise sick or depressed?



## Charlotte

Hi Everybody,
I did end up talking to my vet yesterday when this site was hacked, but really want your opinion and advise anyway.
I have adopted a female tortoise who had lived in her home for about 30 years. She was my mom's, so she is no stranger to me.
I moved her to my home almost one week ago now. She has been recovering from an upper resp infection as well. Almost done with antibiotics, and seems to have responded.
Since moving her here, she is acting very scared and depressed. She won't eat, and just wants to go into the little house I made her and sleep, all day long. I pull her out, sit with her, rub her little chin and try to get her to eat her favorite foods, and she has only taken about 2 bites at this point.
I guess I'm wondering, for one thing, just how over this infection is she, and know none of you can answer that. But even more: is she depressed and how long should I expect this to last? Should I leave her alone? or keep hanging out with her? Should I get her to try to move around? Like put her down further away from her house so she has further to go?
The climate is warm here, eastern san diego county, almost considered high desert.
I have cats and totally understand their little minds and would get it and know what to do with them. But for as long as I have known this tortoise, I do NOT understand what is going through her head, and I want to!
Also one more important thing: the vet told me that I should not at all feel guilty or think it would be an issue to separate her from the other tortoise at the house, who she has known for 6 years, because they are "solitary animals". But then when I was talking to his Tech, she said, "Maybe she is missing her friend". Thoughts on that? They did not nesessarily hang out together at my mom's house.
Ok this was long. Any advise would be so helpful! I'm just worried about her. Thanks!


----------



## spring pace

hi, new environs always take a toll on torts, it takes them time to get used to. dont worry about that, shell come around. letting her get used to your presence will help and maybe leaving her brightly colored foods right outside her house to eat whenever she feels like it. she might be missing her friend, at least her presence. since shes been treated for an upper respritory infection, keep the high heat available to her especially during the nights so theres a continuity in her recovery. in time she will get used to her new surroundings and the she will be back to her old self. galileo & spring big smiles


----------



## Yvonne G

Some tortoises just seem to adapt to a new home right off the bat and others have quite a bit of trouble adapting. You just have to be patient with her. But I wouldn't "leave her alone." I would pester her a lot, so she can see that you are not going to hurt her. I would bring her out of her house every time you think about it. Place her in front of something good to eat...either growing or a pile of food. Sit on the ground and hold her in your lap, petting her carapace gently and talking to her. Let her crawl around on you. If she'll allow it, scratch her neck. She obviously misses her home, but given time and patience she'll come around.

Yvonne


----------



## Madortoise

When Penelope, our DT, came to our house my husband swear he heard her cry on the first night, and we've never heard her make the same noise again. I believe the previous owner had a clutch of 5 and only she was adopted out at that time. New environment or missing sibs...whatever it might be, torts are pretty adoptive creatures I found out.


----------



## Charlotte

Thanks Madortoise, Emysemys & Spring Pace for you encouragement. No change today. Gave her the soak yesterday and today. She maybe was sticking her head out a little more today, but still no interest in the food. I am trying to talk to her more. Told her she is my sister, we grew up together, and I will always take care of her. I hope at some point it will sink in.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

You took her away from the only home she has ever known. You took her away from her friend. You need to be patient and gentle and just expect that she is homesick and depressed. Follow Yvonne's advice and I am sure she will come around, it's just gonna take a bit...especially rub her carapace and talk to her, show her you are still her sister...
she's an adult so I wouldn't soak her everyday, maybe once a week. Can you make a mud hole for her? What kind of yard is she in now compared to what she was in at your Mom's?


----------



## Crazy1

Charlotte, as everyone has said above she needs a little time to adjust. And soft kind words from you to sooth her. But since she had a RI I assume she was on meds? These often make them not want to eat. Kind of upsets the tummy. So a little love, pateints, and time should do the trick. I know everyone said they are solitary animals however I honestly beleive tht they are individuals and some can pine for lost friends. Human and otherwise. Just give her time and her fav foods to keep her interested. I'm sure she will come around.


----------

